# Salome



## Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi. I am searching for music for a Ballet based on Oscar Wilde's 'salome'. I am looking for something with a female voice in it but not understandable as dialogue. Something with a slightly primal feel, maybe slightly percussive. I would be eternally grateful if anyone could reccomend a composer! Many thanks


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe try Dance of the Seven Veils from Richard Strauss' opera of the same story?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

You might also want to check out Massanet's "Hérodiade", which has some good dance tunes in it (based on the Salomé story, as well).


----------



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

Florent Schmitt also wrote a ballet called Salome, you might want to check this out as well.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to bump this thread as it's the only one that comes up in a search for Salomé.

I'm listening to a very interesting version of Salomé from Munich 1977. It's pretty good but what is fascinating is that Hans Hopf (61) is singing Herod and Martha Mödl (65) is Herodias! Both singers turn in performances that belie their years. Gwynneth Jones is Salomé, a bit heavyweight imo but powerful in the final scenes, and Bernd Weikl is a tremendous Jokanaan. Fritz Reiger conducts very well, particularly Seven Veils music, and gets a terrific performance from the orchestra.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

There is a ballet about Salome by Akira Ifukube:


----------

